# Insurance Coverage



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

So I get a call from Geico today. They are demanding a letter from Uber terminating my relationship with them or they will dro my coverage. Anyone ever get a call like this, and if so, what do you do?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bluto1899 said:


> So I get a call from Geico today. They are demanding a letter from Uber terminating my relationship with them or they will dro my coverage. Anyone ever get a call like this, and if so, what do you do?


Terminate UBER to keep Geico, or find a new insurance company that allows rideshare QUICK before they terminate your policy. You do not want a cancelled policy on your record.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

My coverage is in place until 1/1/19. They said “Nonrenewal”, so I’ve got a little time. Anyone know of a company to use? I’ve heard progressive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bluto1899 said:


> My coverage is in place until 1/1/19. They said "Nonrenewal", so I've got a little time. Anyone know of a company to use? I've heard progressive.


Keep an eye out for a new letter cutting it shorter than that.

But they are deadly serious. You are 100% in violation of the terms of the insurance agreement.

A non renewal is bad, but like others have said a canceled policy is extremely bad, your rates will skyrocket. (if they offer at all)

But worse yet is if you get into a period one accident and all insurance companies play "hot potato" and your car gets destroyed while you still owe money on it, and legally no one has to pay to fix your car, because there was no coverage in place to cover you while in period 1.

It's vital you get ANY policy active by 1/1/19

Having any kind of gap will further destroy your auto insurance rates, the only acceptable reason to have a gap is because you don't own a car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Bluto1899 said:


> My coverage is in place until 1/1/19. They said "Nonrenewal", so I've got a little time. Anyone know of a company to use? I've heard progressive.


Ask this on the NY board. It varies from market to market. You don't want to be calling companies that don't offer rideshare endorsement, asking if they do. They won't answer until they have your info, and put your name on a list.

How did Geico find out?


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Ask this on the NY board. It varies from market to market. You don't want to be calling companies that don't offer rideshare endorsement, asking if they do. They won't answer until they have your info, and put your name on a list.
> 
> How did Geico find out?


I had a completely unrelated to Uber claim recently. Not sure how the found out though.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Bluto1899 said:


> I had a completely unrelated to Uber claim recently. Not sure how the found out though.


They probably received an inquiry from Uber verifying your insurance. Since you are using your vehicle - insured by GEICO - for purposes prohibited under regular auto insurance policies, they no longer want you.

But this is the consequence of doing things outside of the law and the policies of both Uber and GEICO.

The only person you have to blame for this is _you.
_
And wait 'til Uber finds out you're driving for them without proper rideshare insurance.

Can you say "deactivated?"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bluto1899 said:


> So I get a call from Geico today. They are demanding a letter from Uber terminating my relationship with them or they will dro my coverage. Anyone ever get a call like this, and if so, what do you do?


At the moment no insurance company in NY offers rideshare insurance. You have three choices:
1) Quit Uber and give Geico the letter they want.
2) IMMEDIATELY (as in don't wait) get other insurance and cancel your Geico policy. (Don't mention rideshare to the new company)
3) Get Commercial Insurance

Somehow Geico has been more aggressive than others in finding out which of their policy holders are doing rideshare. I have heard of 3 people (you are now the 4th) getting letters from their insurance company. All 4 had Geico.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I figured they were probably the ones who sold me out.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry OP but I have yet to find an insurance company that offers ride share insurance in NYS.

Now, to the real question, how did Geico find out that you were driving rideshare? Accident or Claim is the only way imaginable.

Start pricing out insurance companies and sign up with someone else before your Geico insurance concludes. Problem Solved.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Bluto1899 said:


> So I get a call from Geico today. They are demanding a letter from Uber terminating my relationship with them or they will dro my coverage. Anyone ever get a call like this, and if so, what do you do?


You will need a separate Commercial Insurance policy with GEICO. 1-866-509-9444


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a TNC stipulation on my standard Allstate car insurance. About $15 a month more.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have a TNC stipulation on my standard Allstate car insurance. About $15 a month more.


It varies from state to state.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

You probably got ratted out by wherever you took the car for the other claim. I had a cracked windshield and the first thing I did before Safelite got to my house was take the Uber sticker off. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the "Uber driver" designation isn't already in your permanent insurance file. These companies share info like accident history, so they might know about this too.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have a TNC stipulation on my standard Allstate car insurance. About $15 a month more.


Its not offered in NY.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Keep an eye out for a new letter cutting it shorter than that.
> 
> But they are deadly serious. You are 100% in violation of the terms of the insurance agreement.
> 
> ...


Why do you think the only reason to have gap coverage is if you don't own the car?


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Its not offered in NY.


The TLC is very powerful around here. They do whatever they can to keep people from driving for Uber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Seamus said:


> At the moment no insurance company in NY offers rideshare insurance. You have three choices:
> 1) Quit Uber and give Geico the letter they want.
> 2) IMMEDIATELY (as in don't wait) get other insurance and cancel your Geico policy. (Don't mention rideshare to the new company)
> 3) Get Commercial Insurance
> ...


No rideshare coverage in NY? That must mean all New York drivers will have their person insurance policies cancelled.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> No rideshare coverage in NY? That must mean all New York drivers will have their person insurance policies cancelled.


If your current company finds out you drive, that is apparently what happens.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

In my state, if you lose insurance your license is instantly suspended. So don’t mess around.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> No rideshare coverage in NY? That must mean all New York drivers will have their person insurance policies cancelled.


It was like that for years in Florida.

From 2015- until after July 1st 2017 there was no insurance product to buy in Florida that wasn't dancing on hairs or that cost <$4000 a year. Personally i walked the very fine line and my plan was to play stupid if i got caught.

Uber doesn't care if you have ride-share insurance or not. You are either not Online (and at risk of getting your policy canceled) or online when uber is providing insurance anyway.

Uber could seriously care less about your finances or your insurance status. Just like they don't care about you at all.. Get new suckers signed up...

That's all they care about.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

On NY there is no ride insurance from any company. ..... Call Allstate they insurance for uber in ny they wontw drop you for Uber . Also State farm will not drop you . In NY Uber covers you in all fasers 1.2.3 only on 1 they coverage is less and no collision. It's a NY law Uber has to cover you as long as app is on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> On NY there is no ride insurance from any company. ..... Call Allstate they insurance for uber in ny they wontw drop you for Uber . Also State farm will not drop you . In NY Uber covers you in all fasers 1.2.3 only on 1 they coverage is less and no collision. It's a NY law Uber has to cover you as long as app is on.


Yes, that is correct.. The issue though is as you stated there is no collision coverage. So, if you aren't on the way to a pick up or have a pax in your car and you have a crash you risk being out of a car and paying out of your own pocket. That is what rideshare insurance is designed to prevent. It would still be better to be able to purchase rideshare insurance to reduce your risk. As far as I can tell, only Geico is dropping people when they find out they are ridesharing in NY but there may be others. Theoretically, because NY law forces Uber to cover liability for drivers when connected, the only person at risk is the car owner YOU, for car damage, which is why some companies aren't aggressively dropping rideshare drivers in NY.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes you are right .but no company's in NY write ride share insurance . Only other thing to get is commercial and that's about 400.plus a month to much for part time on the island.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Yes you are right .but no company's in NY write ride share insurance . Only other thing to get is commercial and that's about 400.plus a month to much for part time on the island.


So unlike all the other idiots you see the problem with doing it?

In that situation i would quit. The final nail in the coffin for me with uber was a very similar insurance situation in Florida.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Geico is the only insurance that are asses about rideshare. I can't believe people still use them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes that's why in nys if you do rideshare . You should buy the cheapest auto you can .in cash so if you do have an accident you can dump it claim it on you taxes as a total loss . And buy another cheap car. People that is lease cars and cars with loans are setting them self's up for a big expense without commercial insurance.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bluto1899 said:


> So I get a call from Geico today. They are demanding a letter from Uber terminating my relationship with them or they will dro my coverage. Anyone ever get a call like this, and if so, what do you do?


Weird - I'm about to cancel USAA and switch to Geico for Uber. They seem to have the best Rideshare policy at least in California.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

GEICO nor any other insurance company cover rideshare in New York state


----------

